# Forged in Fire - Billy Bob



## CC Rider (Mar 7, 2018)

Just watched the show tonight and wondered if anyone knows Billy Bob? He's from Macon, does anybody know him?


----------



## yelper43 (Mar 8, 2018)

Just watched it he did good.


----------



## CC Rider (Mar 8, 2018)

I figured someone here might know him. Seemed like a good guy


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 9, 2018)

He’s quite the character. Know him thru the local blacksmith guild. Excellent blade smith and a Mastersmith in the American Bladesmith Society.


----------



## CC Rider (Mar 9, 2018)

Do you have contact for him?


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 9, 2018)

CC Rider said:


> Do you have contact for him?



PM sent.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Mar 9, 2018)

Both guys represented the profession well; did you see those "swords" go through those boars.  Like hot butta!


----------



## marknga (Mar 9, 2018)

Yes that was a good final as both men did excellent work.
I don't know him but would like to get one of his knives.
Problem they probably just doubled in value. lol


----------



## CC Rider (Mar 10, 2018)

turkeykirk said:


> PM sent.



Thank you


----------



## killerv (Mar 13, 2018)

He's a trip, used to sell his knives out of our gunshop years ago. He's actually just north of Macon. His knives aren't cheap so be prepared when you ask. Name is Bill Sowell, have never heard him called Billy Bob until the other night.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 13, 2018)

A couple of his knives.


----------

